# Liverfluke & Lungworms, Ivomec plus v. Ivomec



## medic (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok we got a possible liverfluke in one doe & the new doe has a dry sounding cough. The people we just got her from said they had treated her for lungworms & the cough will persist or awhile.

I understand ivomec is for lungworms but if I get the Ivomec Plus for the possible liverfluke will that also treat the lungworm. I tried to find an active ingredient list. I just assumed the Plus was regular Ivomec with something extra.

To confirm the dose for Ivomec Plus injectable is 1cc/30lb given orally


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, I do 1cc per 30 lbs - Ivomec plus will be fine - you can also use Valbazen


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

How much Valbazen do you give, the 1cc per 30/lbs?


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

1cc/10 lbs of valbazen.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=1vj6rtuk688lvdj5d8fjb5ass1&topic=8934.0

The link above is great! Tell's about the different wormers & what worms they take care of & also dosages, etc.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

> 1cc/10 lbs of valbazen.


Yep - that is the dose I use


----------



## medic (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, I'm seriously not trying to bump my thread but....
When we discussed with our vet a few months back on de-wormers he stated that orally adminstering SQ/IM meds is not as effective. The reason I put this out there for discussion is second opinions. I feel comfortable with the vet. For instance Ivomec Plus I just read on another goat site http://goat-link.com/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/ to use it SQ. 
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

with the Ivomec Plus (the Plus part is what kills liver flukes).. I have given it both ways.. sub-q & orally... it stings badly when given sub-q and I really don't think it worked, one bit better then giving it orally.. (MAIN THING .. you really need to repeat it..most people say 10 days, then a third time at 10 days.. however I have a dear friend whose degree is in dairy science.. he told me to wait 12 days between, something about the life cycle of the liver flukes and what stage they are at, on day 12).....we switched to the worm/again 12 days later/then one more time, 12 days from then.. worked so much better.. I was surprised how just waiting 2 days longer improved the cough.

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I always give any wormers orally. The Ivomec Plus Injectible I have given SQ only for my buck that got mites really bad. Otherwise I give it orally.

I am going to try the 12 day repeat dosage though Susie & see how that works, & do 3 doses before getting another fecal. Thanks for the info.


----------

